# anxiety



## rats054 (Nov 9, 2002)

I need some help! I am a first timer to a support group, and I am really looking for some people to let me know they feel the same way I do. I have had UC since about 13, but was not diagnosed until 22. For years, the MD said I was a 'nervous kid' and that is why I had stomach problems. I have had 3-4 bad flares, including one that I have been in since July. My main problem is anxiety. I have never had this problem with past flares, maybe because I was younger? I am 27 now, and have found that even the simplest tasks (going grocery shopping, getting gas, etc) have turned into MAJOR productions. I am absolutely horrified that I will have an accident in public. (have had 2 in past times) Going to work in the morning has been a nightmare, with frequent stops at gas stations and near anxiety attacks about getting 'sick.' I feel like I am crazy! I hate that this is taking such a toll on my life. My husband and I love to hike and we couldn't all summer long because I was afraid to go. There were even 2 times that we were dressed and on our way to the Mt when I made him stop and go *rush* home. I can be in a place with a bathroom and be fine. As soon as I know one is inaccessible (ie none around, or it's currently occupied) my stomach does flip-flops and it becomes an 'emergency.' However, I cannot tell if it is really an emergency or if I am building it up in my head. This all sounds crazy! Help me to know this is normal! Any ideas on what to do? I'd really prefer not to take any more meds (already on Rowasa and Asacol), however I will if necessary. I have tried talking myself down ("you don't need to go, you are fine.." etc) but that doesn't seem to help. Any answers would be so welcomed!


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

If this is tru anxiety then see a doctor. A doctor can prescribe something to you that will help ease your anxiety and allow to enjoy the pleasures of life. I have been on Xanax (low dose) and do find it works nicely. Just slows your mind down a bit and let's you take life a step at a time. don't be so afraid of the bathroom all the time. Think more about how much fun you will have being out in the fresh air hiking up that mountian instead of worrying about where that darn bathroom is. Good, stay home near the bathroom - is that going to be the rest of your life? NO - you don't want that do you ? Think good happy thoughts more and concentrate on that instead. The medication will help you.Mark


----------



## rats054 (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks Mark...I went hiking today after much ado over nothing. My husband and I agreed that I should pack a bag with a change of clothes in it in case I should "have an accident." I packed the bag and will be leaving it in my car for a while. Just having done that, I felt much better about going. I ended up hiking for over 3 hrs, without a bathroom break. I was so happy!


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Way to go Michelle!!! Pack a bag, be prepared and experience life.What else is there to do.Before my hysterectomy took a lot of pressure of my bladder it was bad bad bad with the spasms.I wore a pad when I had things to do and places to go and if I was going to be out for a long time like a 4 hour trail ride through the big Forest with the horse.Sine I now have hyoscyamine to help with my internal spasms and I no lnger have an enlarged Uterus making unbearable pressure, I don't need pads any more but I still always make one part of my carry all bag just in case me or anyone else needs a helping hand.It's called being ready for life to happen.Enjoy the good days.Celebrate your energy when it arrives.kamieP.S. Oh and Mark is right. If it is clinical anxiety, see a doctor. there's good meds for that.And pack a bag anyway.


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi Michelle, I know exactly what that feels like to go shopping or out for the day and try to hold in the thought of needing the toilet, but I have come to realise that it keeps me much calmer to actually just start hunting for a toilet when my bowels start to scream at my brain and go. You can then carry on with the outing and enjoy it. You are so lucky that your husband is understanding of your situation too, that will definately help your anxiety feelings. I always try to be extra carefull not to eat any trigger foods too if I know I am going out the following day. The feeling of going crazy is when I have found that this board has helped me, I find the more I can understand my IBS the less stressed out I feel. Good luck Michelle, My thoughts are with you


----------

